# The Cleanse Of Angelisar



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

CHAPTER 1​
The men marched to the old chemical shed which had been converted to a make shift barracks, each man burdened with there heavy duty rucksacks, various weapons,camo paste,salt tablets,water sterilization tablets,and a standard issue water filter tool and other gear that was required for the daunting task which lay ahead.

As they entered the shed which consisted of one long room with rows of bunks and lockers, they went to there respective places and began to pack there equipment properly. When they had done this they began painting there weapons and armour with a quick drying camoflage paint, then wrapped them in specially strips of cloth camoflaged to match the jungle background and disguise the distintive shape of there bulky armour, taking care with the weapons not to let the paint or strips intefere with the weapons working parts or sights.

With all the weapons and equipment camoflaged the mens last job was to camoflage themselves, applying the 'cam' cream to the exposed area of there skin including the backs of there hands and neck, the facial camoflage was applied in three stages: first dulling the features with a thin base coating diluted with water; then making diagonal patterns across the face to break up the shape and outline of the features; finally darkening the areas normaly highlit. to complete this effect areas normally in shadow where left a lighter shade.

the men paired off to make sure nothing had been missed. This led to the usual banter.
"how do i look?" asked Trude Gaul.
"As sexy as a dogs arse" Antius the bastard replied.
"If that where true you'd be up me so fast my head would be spinning."
"Give me a kiss, One-shot"
"Shut up, Antius." (One-shot pete was the best sniper in the platoon)
"When i see you with that eye-shadow, kid, I melt with love. Or at least i get an instant hard-on."
"You should have joined Cadian 8th. youd be in good company there."
"The kid has a tongue!!" 
"I wouldnt mess with him if I where you." Vassus the platoons flamer said. "that kids face is a mask for deadly talents. He's the kind o explode."
"He does that every night, his sheets are soaked in more than sweat." 
"Aw, shut up!" One-shot exclaimed his blushing face hidden by the camoflage.
"why cant you ever be serious?" 
Before anyone could reply, Lieutenant Commissar Riptor appeared at the doorway to bawl: "All right, you ass sniffers! Are you ready?"
"Yes Sir!" Echoed the reply
"Then pick up your kit and let's go."

Heavily burdened the fifty four men marched out into the scorching heat of the early morning. A couple of old Munitorium Trucks where awaiting them outside. There was a strong stench of promethium and ozone and hordes of insects began attacking the men for the salt in the sweat which they required to survive. The men where personally inspected by Commissar Riptor before they could board the trucks, happy everything was in order he gave the order to mount up. The trucks transported the men to the makeshift airfield where three Imperial Navy dropships where waiting to take them to the Dropzone (DZ). As soon as the men and there equipment was loaded on board the ships took off.

The men joked and laughed for a few minutes after take-off. Eventually tired of having to shout against the roar of the ships engines they fell silent, each preparing in his own way for what was to come. Some slept, others prayed to the Emperor, a few drank water or ate fruit. Others glanicing out the dropships portholes, their eyes fixed on the jungle far below wondering what it will be like under the densly packed treetops.

"Five minutes to go!" shouted Commissar Riptor.
The men checked each other's equipment. Some where nervous and checked again. Not knowing when they would be able to eat again a couple of them quickly munched on local fruit and snacks. there bodys and throats where dry from the heat inside the ship, it would be worse when on the ground. 

"Drop zone, one minute to go!" the commissar shouted.
No later than he had finished speaking. blasts from the orbital bombardment to clear the foiliage from the DZ could be heard.

The ship began its decent into the smokey clearing. Riptor was the first to stand and positioned himself at the rear landing ramp where all the men could see and hear him. The ship landed with a hard thud. "For the Emperor" he cried, and the men repeated his words and charged down the landing ramps into the smoke and fire.

(the first part of my story, please tell me what you think)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great fiction, but should be in the 40k fiction section.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

By the Order of the Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition, this thread shall be moved.

-Dirge Eterna, Heresy High Council


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

nice work there.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice work mate, also you need to check for grammar mistakes, otherwise good job matey:so_happy:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice. I really liked the banter between the troops, that was done brilliantly


----------

